# Our first kilopost!



## Mayhem

Just a quick news flash to alert you all to the fact that Ship is the first person on CBDC to reach 1000 posts 8O 

Well done Ship – you have been a great resource to all on this site.

I know that you are not going to like me posting this - but I don't care because I'm stuck on you and have this feeling down deep that just won't subside, because I'm on my way.


----------



## ship

Oh' Crap! This was not intended except early on to make that 40 posts request by Dave a few months back when he went away for a weekend and wanted to see that many and as a joke that got me past actor standing and almost caught me up with JoJo. Let's cheat and deduct about 500 or 1,000 posts from the count.

I don't think anyone should be ranked more or less than anyone else in posting. Lots of people have called me to bat on posting, even some mistakes on my part I have also learned from. Does not matter if amature student in the first prodution or like not even me in not having 20 or more years of professional experience in the field. An idea is an idea and art is art and tech is tech.

And PS, I (- nope that ain't it) Mayhem  For the news flash, I think I'm going to edit your post some.

P.S. what everyone else not realize is that in following the minor end comments about this post, we are editing each other's posts with lyrics from bad 1970s songs which are no doubt still top ten down under.


----------



## Mayhem

LOL - Edit away Ship.

Your Jedi powers are no match for mine - I can edit to you know


----------



## The_Guest

"Oh."

(Just boosting my rank and posts)

Haha, congrats ship.


----------



## Mayhem

Ship said:


> P.S. what everyone else not realize is that in following the minor end comments about this post, we are editing each other's posts with lyrics from bad 1970s songs which are no doubt still top ten down under.



LOL - yes, we just heard of a guy called Peter Frampton. Any good??

I agree with your statement on rankings Ship but I think it is worth noting that someone such as yourself has stuck around long enough to rack up 1K. 

Were your posts as a newbie worth any less that those you posted last month, last week or even today?

Probably not. So - yes, you are correct but I still think it is something that requires a little note.


----------



## Inaki2

ship said:


> ...and almost caught me up with JoJo.



I'm sorry......what????


----------



## Peter

Hey congrats!! It's good for a n00b like me to know that there are people around this forum are dedicated to being here! Thanks for all the posts you have made, I am working my way through reading many of the old threads, learning lots of stuff as I go! Thanks!


----------



## ccfan213

congrats ship! i think we should double your # instead of erasing some becuase each of your posts is twice the size of anyone elses if not 5x the size


----------



## dvsDave

We actually pay tribute to the length's of ship's posts by keeping track of each user's total words. Ship has WAYYY more than anyone else!


----------



## ccfan213

"Word Count: 648,635 total words posted
554.39 average words per post "
damn ship... your just a regular encyclopedia! over 550 words average in a post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechiesRule

congrats Ship you are an insperation to all of us!!


----------



## Met

554.39 words per post? Holy crap! are we supposed to know that many words? I know: get off bus, work, break, work, lunch, work, nap, run show, work, get on bus, sleep. Do I need more?


----------



## ship

There you go, repeat that enough and your average word count goes up. Remember it's an average thus this post brings it down given some really really long past posts.


----------



## avkid

look what I did.


----------



## Mayhem

Well done - and with an average of 17.5 words per post. Now that is efficient typing!


----------



## Peter

Hey, Congrats avkid!!! Nice job and way to keep active!!! Now if all members stayed as active as you do..... (I dont know if I could read all the posts that would be made!) Once again, congrats!


----------



## avkid

Mayhem said:


> Well done - and with an average of 17.5 words per post. Now that is efficient typing!


I am know for being brief and to the point in conversations.


----------



## avkid

Dvsdave recently passed the 1000 mark!!
Sorry for not paying attention(again, yet, still)


----------



## Foxinabox10

Congratulations dvsDave. You truly have worked wonders in setting up this site, as well as being an active member. Your input truly is appreciated.


----------



## Mayhem

I second that - well done Dave.


----------



## dvsDave

wow... I didn't even notice myself! I guess the founding member should have quite a few posts  ... But the best thing is that I can leave the site alone for a couple days and there are hundreds more posts upon my return. This is a great online community, (I may be just a _bit_ biased) but I think most of you would agree with me. Sure, we've have our rough spots, but as a whole, I can't think of a better site to spend my time on. 

sincerely,

-David


----------



## avkid

Update:
The kilopost club is now composed of 12 members.
3 are over 2K


----------



## soundlight

And one is over 3K. Hats off to Ship.


----------



## avkid

soundlight said:


> And one is over 3K.


Make that two.


----------



## Van

I missed which one of mine was my 2k. I'm always forgetting anniversaries.


----------



## Grog12

Van said:


> I missed which one of mine was my 2k. I'm always forgetting anniversaries.



That's why you buy a Blackberry and program it to remind you of anniversaries!


----------



## Van

Grog12 said:


> That's why you buy a Blackberry and program it to remind you of anniversaries!


Hmmmm, My kids give me Raspberries all the time, but they don't remind me of anything.


----------



## Hughesie

yeah im finally get up near 1000 posts 

it has taken a while TWO YEARS to be exact
but i think there should be a higher level than td because there is that other headphone, i will suggest it for the new controlbooth


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> but i think there should be a higher level than td because there is that other headphone, i will suggest it for the new controlbooth


Absolutely not!!
You will not fiddle with that, it shall remain untouched as a reminder of what started on the bedroom PC of a young man in Virginia.

I'm actually serious this time, some things are not to be messed with!


----------



## dvsDave

avkid said:


> Absolutely not!!
> You will not fiddle with that, it shall remain untouched as a reminder of what started on the bedroom PC of a young man in Virginia.
> I'm actually serious this time, some things are not to be messed with!




yup... except that it was my laptop while I was in college in West Virginia.


----------



## gafftaper

So Dave what was your inspiration for starting the booth? 
When did you start it? 
What was it like to get your first post from someone on the other side of the World? 
Where Mike and some of the other senior team guys involved from the beginning or was it all you? 

How about a little CB history?


----------



## avkid

dvsDave said:


> yup... except that it was my laptop while I was in college in West Virginia.


Shh...you know how I feel about parade rain.


----------



## dvsDave

hmm... that's a long story. Let me write it offline and I'll post it a bit later.


----------



## gafftaper

We have another kiloposter! Charcoaldabs has now officially joined the ranks of those of us with nothing better to do.


----------



## soundlight

gafftaper said:


> We have another kiloposter! Charcoaldabs has now officially joined the ranks of those of us with nothing better to do.



I definitely have things that I _should_ be doing instead of CB, but CB is far more fun and also far more informative.


----------



## Hughesie

well unlike you all i have nothing better to do, im currently working from sunrise to sunset so i think i deserve the right to booth for a little while


----------



## icewolf08

And now I can join the kiloposter club!


----------



## Drmafreek

I guess I just view it, slow and steady wins the race. Maybe someday I will joing your almight club...but only time will tell.

Edit: Just realized though that my join date is much earlier than most, so I guess that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## avkid

Drmafreek said:


> Just realized though that my join date is much earlier than most, so I guess that makes me feel a little better.


Unfortunately you missed charter member status by less than a month.
February 17 2004.


----------



## Hughesie

so this club in which you speak of, are they are benfits?
do i get the keys to the kiloposter wash room?


i get nothing, o well i will keep giving to the community despite this let down


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> so this club in which you speak of, are they are benfits?
> do i get the keys to the kiloposter wash room?


I have no idea, Dave never got our special shirts.


----------



## Hughesie

what were they going to say

"i have no life, i spend my time (when im not working on a production) on a technical forum"


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> what were they going to say
> "i have no life, i spend my time (when im not working on a production) on a technical forum"


Now, now.
What happened to the "new Alex"?


----------



## Hughesie

*looking at shoes* sorry mr avkid, it won't happen again ill get back in my box


----------



## Van

Hughesie89 said:


> *looking at shoes* sorry mr avkid, it won't happen again ill get back in my box


 
Wow! Avkid! I want some of whatever you're dishing out. If I could get my kids to Behave like that...... Wow. 



< Who was it that said, "Respected is nice, but I'll settle for feared."?>


----------



## icewolf08

Van said:


> Wow! Avkid! I want some of whatever you're dishing out. If I could get my kids to Behave like that...... Wow.
> < Who was it that said, "Respected is nice, but I'll settle for feared."?>


Frankly I am a little worried. I mean the fact that Hughesie89is totally submissive to avkid when I have to imagine they have never met and live on opposite sides of the world, it is just kinda scary. Free your mind!


----------



## Hughesie

ok so we now have established the sides here

avkid wanting the "perfect image of one's self in the eyes of god"
and icewolf wanting me to go back to "the 70's touring with shows with no such things as OH&S, baby"


----------



## avkid

icewolf08 said:


> Frankly I am a little worried. I mean the fact that Hughesie89is totally submissive to avkid when I have to imagine they have never met and live on opposite sides of the world, it is just kinda scary.


So, mentoring using positive reinforcement(most of the time) is a bad thing?


----------



## icewolf08

avkid said:


> So, mentoring using positive reinforcement(most of the time) is a bad thing?


There is nothing wrong with positive reinforcement for mentoring.


----------



## Hughesie

well it's offical 1002 posts now

i want a line like avkid has


----------



## gafftaper

And then there were Three...

When do I get my key to the 3000 club executive wash room?


----------



## derekleffew

gafftaper said:


> And then there were Three...
> 
> When do I get my key to the 3000 club executive wash room?


You wouldn't like it. I hear it has dimmable fluorescent lighting, and half the controls are by one company, and the other half by a different one.


----------



## avkid

derekleffew said:


> You wouldn't like it. I hear it has dimmable fluorescent lighting, and half the controls are by one company, and the other half by a different one.


It has some high class loudspeakers though.


----------



## gafftaper

I hear Ship took care of the fluorescent lighting a while back... I'll let you know once I get my key.


----------



## Hughesie

as long as derek didn't do it

otherwise the lights would dim every hour and a programmed light and sound show would start that would have coloured water coming out of the toilets

"the vegas washroom"


----------



## soundlight

Ha! Over 2K. I didn't even realize it until I posted and I was at 2007 posts. Footer will be over 2K in the next week or two, as well.


----------



## Van

Can you believe there was a time when I had almost twice as many posts as Gaff? Well give me two weeks and I'll start really posting again.


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> Can you believe there was a time when I had almost twice as many posts as Gaff? Well give me two weeks and I'll start really posting again.



We actually passed 2k at about the same time Van. Of course I've padded my numbers with a lot of critical posts in off topic/new members about Hughesie and his marsupial friends.


----------



## Hughesie

I don't think that's true gaff, i mean chris isn't it


Logos is another story


----------



## Chris15

Alex, your post doesn't make sense...


----------



## Logos

While the description "edible furry critter" might fit me, I really prefer it isn't used.


----------



## gafftaper

Looks like Charc has now joined "Club 2k"! Congratulations... you've wasted a LOT of time here!


----------



## Hughesie

lol. good on charc.

may he pointless posts continue :0

long live king charc


----------



## Logos

Interesting. I didn't even notice when I passed 1,000, this is I think post 1,008.

Hmmm


----------



## Grog12

I've now joined the old techies 1k club!


----------



## Van

Grog12 said:


> I've now joined the old techies 1k club!


 
Don't think of it as "Old" think of it as "Experienced".


----------



## porkchop

Van said:


> Don't think of it as "Old" think of it as "Experienced".



Does that mean we what to start using the old saying "Experiance before youth"?


----------



## Chris15

Hmm... Since I'm a member of the kiloposters, does that make me old? Given that age is relative, I guess I am older than most of the target, ie. high school, audience... Now THAT IS depressing...

If the devious one cared to do a number crunch from the site records and return an average age, it would be much appreciated


----------



## avkid

There have been several age surveys.


----------



## Chris15

And a survey, with all due respect, is not statistically accurate... But I suppose it does filter out a large number of what we could deem inactive members...


----------



## avkid




----------



## derekleffew

Congrats on 4K Phil! However, everyone remember: it's not a contest--there is no prize (not even a sixth headset). Quality trumps quantity every time.


----------



## Chris15

derekleffew said:


> Congrats on 4K Phil! However, everyone remember: it's not a contest--there is no prize (not even a sixth headset). Quality trumps quantity every time.



I'm not meant to say you're one to talk am I?


Please excuse this slight moment of hypocricy...


----------



## gafftaper

And then there were two in the 4k club. 



Hey Dave do I get my key to the executive washroom yet? Can I at least stop using the porta-potty out back?


----------



## Hughesie

we HAVE a washroom?
....wait we have a porta-potty, wow i suppose i will have to stop using the hole in the ground.


----------



## Hughesie

techniclly there is an "out back" as in the controlbooth nerve centre where all the backend fun stuff happens, anyone got the keys to that, the mayhem you could cause there ahahahahahahah

i wonder if controlbooth is a cpanel user *checks* ah they are


----------



## Hughesie

question where did the total words posted thing go

and whatever happened to cb regular Foxinabox10


----------



## len

I guess I'm supposed to post here when I hit 1000 posts. So here it is.


----------



## gafftaper

len said:


> I guess I'm supposed to post here when I hit 1000 posts. So here it is.



Congratulations on wasting a lot of time here Len!


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> Congratulations on wasting a lot of time here Len!



Don't feel too bad len at least your not like mister 4,132 posts yet


----------



## Van

Hughesie89 said:


> Don't feel too bad len at least your not like mister 4,132 posts yet


Yeah how did he do that ?


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> Yeah how did he do that ?



I'm so full of "knowledge" there just aren't enough threads for me to shovel it all.


----------



## Van

Ah Yes, that's it!


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> I'm so full of "knowledge" there just aren't enough threads for me to shovel it all.



or your full of something that abbreviates to the second letter of the alphabet and S


----------



## Serendipity

Wow, that's really impressive, especially if it was when people were away for the weekend! ;]
Congrats.


----------



## ship

gafftaper said:


> I'm so full of "knowledge" there just aren't enough threads for me to shovel it all.



Shovel something at least.

Note, I didn't origionate the post. Len, thanks for all the help to me and others.

gafftaper, all in a sudden I note you are more a nerd than I by way of number of posts. When did that happen? Wow, thought I would never see the day when I finally had a more normal amount of posts, thanks.


Or should I repeat the days early in the forum when Dave went on vacation for a weekend and wanted to see 80x posts by the time he got back. Started posting sub-notes for my write ins to my backstage handbook. That was an easy one...


----------



## gafftaper

derekleffew said:


> it's not a contest--there is no prize (not even a sixth headset). Quality trumps quantity every time.



I want to point out that I've been thanked 99 times in 92 posts. So that means that out of 4184 posts... 92 were actually useful to 99 people! 

_Although I think a couple of those are a sarcastic thank you from Van. 
_


----------



## derekleffew

So are you the confirmed biggest "thankee" on ControlBooth? What about the thanked to posts ratio?


----------



## Hughesie

gafftaper said:


> I want to point out that I've been thanked 99 times in 92 posts. So that means that out of 4184 posts... 92 were actually useful to 99 people! _
> _



Thanks to pie and me we're going to ruin your average.

On the issue of thanked compared helpful posts, i think i just plain fail


----------



## Pie4Weebl

someday I'll pass that 1K mark....


----------



## lieperjp

Pie4Weebl said:


> someday I'll pass that 1K mark....



Hey, you're close!!!

(or closer than me, anyway...)


----------



## Hughesie

Then you'll end up life gafftaper (4202) or derek (2914)

Even 1701 amazes me.

but remember its quality over quantity


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Hughesie89 said:


> but remember its quality over quantity



You don't seem to let that get in your way.


----------



## Logos

I seem to have joined the Kilopost team. Falling behind though because I haven't been around much for a while.

Have to catch up I guess, especially as I have just paid my subscription again.


----------



## icewolf08

Bringing back an old thread to celebrate my double-kilopost!

Woot for 2000 posts in 23 months (if my math is right). I hope they were mostly useful!


----------



## gafftaper

icewolf08 said:


> Bringing back an old thread to celebrate my double-kilopost! Woot for 2000 posts in 23 months (if my math is right). I hope they were mostly useful!



Congratulations Alex, you ARE mostly useful!


----------



## Van

gafftaper said:


> Congratulations Alex, you ARE mostly useful!


 
Wow! Now That's TD type compliment if I've ever heard one......


----------



## Hughesie

Van said:


> Wow! Now That's TD type compliment if I've ever heard one......



I think that the emphasis on "ARE" is what gives it the TD feel.


----------



## avkid

Hughesie said:


> i think the emphasis putting on ARE gives it the TD feel.


Bad Hughesie.
Should read:

> I think that the emphasis *is *what gives it the TD feel.


----------



## Hughesie

Fixed* thanks


----------



## gafftaper

Well there it is 5,000 posts. And according to the thank you totals at least 155 of them were useful. 

Let's do some math. 5,000 posts. Let's say the average post took 5 minutes to write (I bet my real average is closer to 10 minutes because I tend to do a lot of editing) But we'll go with 5 minutes average because the numbers are too depressing as it is. 

5 x 5,000= 25,000 minutes divided by 60= 416 Hours and 40 minutes posting... I would hate to know how much time I've spent reading on top of that. 

But wait... 416 divided by 24 means in the last 3 years since I joined I've spent 17 1/3 days posting. If you figure I read as much as I post and that it's likely I spend more than 5 minutes per post, I think it's safe to say I've spent at least 1 of the last 36 months on CB. 

 uhhh... I may have a problem that requires counseling.


----------



## icewolf08

gafftaper said:


> uhhh... I may have a problem that requires counseling.



I am sure that you are not the only one...


----------



## lieperjp

gafftaper said:


> uhhh... I may have a problem that requires counseling.



We counsel you to be the first to reach 10,000 posts... Then seek "professional" help...


----------



## gafftaper

Congratulations to Ship for Joining the 4,000 post club! Many of those are REALLY LONG posts too!! I miss the old word counter, it would be fun to know how may words he has typed here.


----------



## Eboy87

Is it still appropriate for my 1000th post to go in this thread? 

I really didn't think I'd ever see 1000 next to my name. Boy have I learned a lot since my first post.


----------



## icewolf08

Eboy87 said:


> Is it still appropriate for my 1000th post to go in this thread?
> 
> I really didn't think I'd ever see 1000 next to my name. Boy have I learned a lot since my first post.



Glad you are learning, and welcome to the club!


----------



## gafftaper

Congratulations on [-]wasting a LOT of time here[/-] LEARNING so much here!


----------



## lieperjp

Wow, I didn't think I would be joining this club! 1000 posts in just over a year.

Thanks for all the new info you guys have given me, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## gafftaper

Congrats Lieper! You've been a great addition to the CB community.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

post 1000 get!


----------



## gafftaper

Look everyone! Our little Victor has become a man!


----------



## gafftaper

6,000 posts... some of them useful. 

Let's say I spent 5 minutes per post on average. That's 500 hours=20.8 days of my life posting... and I spend even more time reading. 

Then there's the 1670 PM's. 

 I have a patient wife.


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> 6,000 posts... some of them useful.
> 
> Let's say I spent 5 minutes per post on average. That's 500 hours=20.8 days of my life posting... and I spend even more time reading.
> 
> Then there's the 1670 PM's.
> 
> I have a patient wife.



I thought there were offspring involved... do they know their father?


----------



## derekleffew

Chris15 said:


> I thought there were offspring involved... do they know their father?


Strangely enough, one resembles the milkman and the other, the letter carrier. Personally, my money's on the dermatologist.


----------



## gafftaper

I think they are tearing their bedroom apart at the moment... gotta go...


----------



## DaveySimps

Made my 1000th post this evening. Although I am not up there in the ranks of Gaff, Derek, Van, and others, I still wonder if I need a new hobby. Or, perhaps I should spend less time posting at work? I am sure neither will happen. Glad to be part of the club.

~Dave


----------



## NickJones

*Congratulations!*
I'm in much the same boat. 600 something post, a few useful, and about an hour a day, trawling through, learning heaps, not sleeping.
Sleep should come first I know, but it doesn't.....
Nick


----------



## SHARYNF

well 1000+ posts ;-) 
Sharyn


----------



## gafftaper

Huzzah!!... and once again welcome back!


----------



## BillESC

Got my first 1000 posts.


----------



## NickJones

Congratz! (or however it's spelt)(I'm getting there)
Nick


----------



## gafftaper

I hear dvsDave is going to give a new car to the first person with 100,000 posts (or at least a 6th headphone).


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> I hear dvsDave is going to give a new car to the first person with 100,000 posts (or at least a 6th headphone).



I suspect you have misinterpreted things; knowing the devious one, it would be 100K USEFUL posts...


----------



## museav

I must not have enough work or maybe I just need to stop avoiding the work I have!


----------



## gafftaper

Congratulations Brad. Your key to the executive wash room is in the mail.


----------



## DaveySimps

Congrats Brad! Welcome to the club.

~Dave


----------



## icewolf08

Sweet, I have hit the the 3K post mark!


----------



## DaveySimps

Oh, another one of you tri-kilo posters! Congrats!

~Dave


----------



## Footer

Yay. I beat derek across the 4k line.


----------



## cdub260

Well, here I am a year and a half into my stay at controlbooth.com and I've hit the magic 1000 posts.

Hurray for me!


----------



## avkid

Congrats cdub.


----------



## wolf825

1k posts....wierd...only been a member since 2003..and most of those 1000 posts were in the first 3 years..**** my work schedule..:LOL:


-w


----------



## Chris15

I now admit myself to Club 2K

With any luck, some of them will have been useful to someone...


----------



## DaveySimps

Congrats! You need to get out more. 

~Dave


----------



## Chris15

DaveySimps said:


> Congrats! You need to get out more.
> 
> ~Dave



I took the best part of 5 years to get there, so that must average out to about 1 or 2 posts a day... Not so bad as some others around here...


----------



## Footer

Holy crap. I just passed ship.


----------



## TheLightmaster

".....So little time, so much to know!"
_*The Nowhere Man- *From The Beatles' *Yellow Submarine *cartoon._


----------



## DaveySimps

Chris15 said:


> I took the best part of 5 years to get there, so that must average out to about 1 or 2 posts a day... Not so bad as some others around here...



Ok, then I need to get out more 


~Dave


----------



## shiben

Apparently I just hit 1000. What do you know?


----------



## DaveySimps

Congrats!!!


~Dave


----------



## gafftaper

Do I get my 6th headphone yet Dave?


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> Do I get my 6th headphone yet Dave?



You mean the headphones that don't show for the staff?


dvsDave said:


> Ok... ok... ok... hahaha... this thread has me ROFL. I don't think I've ever been personally the subject of a thread before and it just cracks me up.
> 
> ... Yes, there is a sixth headphone. No, I'm not telling what I'm saving it for ...



I still maintain the status quo confirmed here that the sixth headphone is and will always remain "reserved for future use"

Or perhaps, my dear friend gaff, we should adopt the suggestions of this old post...

kingfisher1 said:


> I think that once you get over six hundred million posts you shoulod be rank as "dude without a life"
> 
> another forum i've read around had a rank "pitty the fool who posts this much"


----------



## gafftaper

"pitty the fool who posts to much"... that's about right. 

Perhaps Dave has already given me my 6th headphone and we just can't see it.


----------



## philhaney

Should be, "Pity the fool who posts *too *much"...


----------



## MarshallPope

Actually, I'm pretty sure it should be "_*Pity*_ the fool who posts too much."


----------



## philhaney

OK, you got me on that one.


----------



## dvsDave

The 6th headphone. Probably the single more speculated upon topic on CB. 

I'll give you a hint.

_It's out there, it exists, and it seeks a master._


----------



## cdub260

dvsDave said:


> The 6th headphone. Probably the single more speculated upon topic on CB.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> _It's out there, it exists, and it seeks a master._



Well, I know it doesn't go to the person with the high score in Bookworm.


----------



## philhaney

dvsDave said:


> The 6th headphone... _It's out there, it exists, and it seeks a master._



So are we talkin' Derek or Ship?


----------



## Anvilx

dvsDave said:


> _It's out there, it exists, and it seeks a master._



Is it really a who or a how much $.


----------



## gafftaper

Anvilx said:


> Is it really a who or a how much $.



Tell you what, You start giving cash and I'll let you know when it appears.


----------



## ruinexplorer

So, the notices have let me know that I, too have become a kilopost member. I figure that there's something in there about "slow and steady", but I doubt that I'll be winning any races. So to those of you who have actually read many of my posts, here's my appologies.


----------



## DaveySimps

Congrats! Welcome to the club.

~Dave


----------



## mstaylor

Well it seems I have joined the ranks of the ones with no life. I know I have learned a ton and hopefully contributed some. The bad part is I moderate 4 other boards for baseball, which is my hobby.


----------



## DaveySimps

Welcome to the club Michael!

~Dave


----------



## chausman

Can someone please explain the magic headphones?


----------



## avkid

*Can't find the right thread.*

I really have nothing to do during the winter.
So I post a bit too much, hence the number under my name.

Interestingly enough, 24 hours from 7 years exactly after I joined.


----------



## gafftaper

chausman said:


> Can someone please explain the magic headphones?


 
Back in the Jurassic period, CB had a ranking system based on how many posts you had made. Initially it was a title based system. Everyone started out as an Actor (which let me tell you was great motivation to get your first 10 posts). If I remember right eventually you became a T.D. in that system. 

The original title system was replaced shortly after I got here in spring 2006. The main reason was people were insulted about joining a tech theater website and immediately being labeled actors. This led to a new set of titles and the Headphones. 

The Headphones were six small shadow silhouettes of headphones by your user name. As you posted more you were awarded more solid headphones. The headphones meant: 
1. Newbie 1-9 posts
2. Junior Techie 10-49 posts
3. Techie 50-99 posts
4. Assistant Technical Director 100-499 posts
5. Technical Director 500+ posts
6. The 6th Headphone was unattainable. Dave said the 6th headphone was an award reserved for future use, but no one ever got it. 

A little research shows that in Sept 2009 the titles went away but the headphones remained. I can't seem to find when the Headphones finally went away. Perhaps CB 3.0. 

I want my gravestone to read: "Here lies Gaff, still trying to earn his 6th headphone."


----------



## Anvilx

Ahh, thinking back to the good ol' days, I remember the head phones were phased out just when i earned my 5th and the coveted TD title. It was a sad day, and curiously my post/day has dropped since then. @#$! School...


----------



## lieperjp

I miss my five headphones...


----------



## shiben

lieperjp said:


> I miss my five headphones...


 
Same here.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Ah, but at least you were able to attain them. Just think of the poor sods who joined and never were able to get past the first or never had them at all. I guess you could add to your sig line. . ."proud earner of five headphones"


----------



## DuckJordan

Evidently I just reached Kilopost level, It almost passed me by but i saw the "Well done DuckJordan. you've made your thousandth post! Celebrate, post in the First Kilopost thread!" Bar above the threads.


----------



## shiben

DuckJordan said:


> Evidently I just reached Kilopost level, It almost passed me by but i saw the "Well done DuckJordan. you've made your thousandth post! Celebrate, post in the First Kilopost thread!" Bar above the threads.


 
Nice. Now you need about 7,000 more to be the person with the most [-]spare time on their hands[/-] prolific user of this forum.


----------



## philhaney

shiben said:


> Nice. Now you need about 7,000 more to be the person with the most [-]spare time on their hands[/-] prolific user of this forum.



Wouldn't that be Derek? 

*ducks and runs*



(Seriously, Derek, I appreciate your contributions to the industry and your help on this website)


----------



## shiben

philhaney said:


> Wouldn't that be Derek?
> 
> *ducks and runs*
> 
> 
> 
> (Seriously, Derek, I appreciate your contributions to the industry and your help on this website)


 
Actually its gaff or footer if i remember correctally.


----------



## DaveySimps

I am pretty sure many on here need a 12 step program to got over their CB addiction. 

~Dave


----------



## shiben

DaveySimps said:


> I am pretty sure many on here need a 12 step program to got over their CB addiction.
> 
> ~Dave


 
And 2k in about 2 years... I need help. Now for the list of people I have hurt while using the forum...


----------



## gafftaper

shiben said:


> Nice. Now you need about 7,000 more to be the person with the most [-]spare time on their hands[/-] prolific user of this forum.


 

philhaney said:


> Wouldn't that be Derek?
> 
> *ducks and runs*
> 
> (Seriously, Derek, I appreciate your contributions to the industry and your help on this website)


 

shiben said:


> Actually its gaff or footer if i remember correctally.


 
Derek wanted to start life over again on CB a year or so ago and had Dave reset his post count to zero. I think he's actually got a few more posts than me. However, once you are over 2,000 posts does it really matter? We all have a problem.


----------



## shiben

gafftaper said:


> Derek wanted to start life over again on CB a year or so ago and had Dave reset his post count to zero. I think he's actually got a few more posts than me. However, once you are over 2,000 posts does it really matter? We all have a problem.


 
Yeahhh... However, CBA just sounds like a device we use in this industry, not a group for people addicted to a web forum...


----------



## chausman

shiben said:


> Yeahhh... However, CBA just sounds like a device we use in this industry, not a group for people addicted to a web forum...


 
For my district, CBA is Curriculum Based Assessment.

Oh, and I still have a few more days to get 1,000 posts in under a year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mstaylor

I've been here two years and have 1775 posts. I was on a tear for a while but have slowed down lately. I need to get back in gear.


----------



## TimMiller

I have finally reached my 1000th post. I wouldnt have even noticed if the banner notifying me hadn't appeared.


----------



## mstaylor

TimMiller said:


> I have finally reached my 1000th post. I wouldnt have even noticed if the banner notifying me hadn't appeared.


Good job Tim, you have reached the first step of the ladder leading to no life.  I am slightly over 2000.


----------



## gafftaper

Well there it is 8,000. I hear you get a free sandwich when you reach 10,000.


----------



## Chris15

gafftaper said:


> I hear you get a free sandwich when you reach 10,000.


 
But the real question is would you want it after it's been in shipping from Dave's place?


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> But the real question is would you want it after it's been in shipping from Dave's place?


 
 Depends on how good the sandwich is and how fast he ships it.


----------



## bishopthomas

There's an entire thread devoted to 4-digit post count? What's even funnier is that this is what got me there:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/26866-screen-coming.html


----------



## avkid

Hmm.....I hit 5,500 today.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

avkid said:


> Hmm.....I hit 5,500 today.


 
yeah.... slow winter is slow...


----------



## len

2K club. Does that mean I get a cookie?


----------



## shiben

len said:


> 2K club. Does that mean I get a cookie?



Unfortunately not... Im kind of hoping that the 3k club will have more benefits...


----------



## avkid

shiben said:


> Unfortunately not... Im kind of hoping that the 3k club will have more benefits...


 Sorry, but no.


----------



## mstaylor

shiben said:


> Unfortunately not... Im kind of hoping that the 3k club will have more benefits...


One can always hope.


----------



## shiben

mstaylor said:


> One can always hope.



I want to find out now! I hit 3k.


----------



## chausman

I managed to make it to 2K. Much faster then it took me to get to 1K, especially considering how much less random stuff I've posted recently.


lieperjp said:


> I miss my five headphones...




They are back. On your profile page, below your name. They came back during the last major update. If your a premium member, that title takes the place of the headphones.


----------



## derekleffew

chausman said:


> ...They are back. On your profile page, below your name. They came back during the last major update. If you're a premium member, that title takes the place of the headphones.


 Don't tell Derek, or he'll make Dave kill them again.


----------



## chausman

derekleffew said:


> Don't tell Derek, or he'll make Dave kill them again.



I don't know what your talking about... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rochem

Joining the 1K club. When do I get my priority boarding and free first-class upgrade?


----------



## chausman

rochem said:


> Joining the 1K club. When do I get my priority boarding and free first-class upgrade?



When you get your 6th headphone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris15

And with this I make three thousand apparently...
24 days short of seven years to get to now...

So I think my problem is less acute than others...


----------



## ruinexplorer

A wise man only speaks when necessary.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

ruinexplorer said:


> A wise man only speaks when necessary.


That explains why derek has so many posts


----------



## ruinexplorer

Because in his mind, we are all one buckle shy of the long sleeved coats?


----------



## Chris15

A truly wise man knows when to delete the post they have written just before hitting post.
It is far harder to put one's foot in one's mouth when one's mouth was not opened...


----------



## chausman

Chris15 said:


> A truly wise man knows when to delete the post they have written just before hitting post.



Been there, MANY times.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Chris15 said:


> A truly wise man knows when to delete the post they have written just before hitting post.
> It is far harder to put one's foot in one's mouth when one's mouth was not opened...



Either that, or I will be making an emergency visit to the dentist. 

Huh, it seems I just hit 2000.


----------



## gafftaper

chausman said:


> Been there, MANY times.



You are beginning to see the path of wisdom young grasshopper. When you can take the pebble from my hand it will be time for you to leave.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

gafftaper said:


> You are beginning to see the path of wisdom young grasshopper. When you can take the pebble from my hand it will be time for you to leave.



So that's what happened to Charc!


----------



## DuckJordan

so i have a question, why is the little title bar saying I just now reached my 2k post?

edit: again?


----------



## chausman

DuckJordan said:


> so i have a question, why is the little title bar saying I just now reached my 2k post?
> 
> edit: again?



Because vBulletin thinks you have 2001 posts?


----------



## DuckJordan

I wonder what happened to them


----------



## gafftaper

DuckJordan said:


> I wonder what happened to them



Must... 

resist...

snarky... 

response...


----------



## rsmentele

Although not even close to 1,000 posts, this will be my 100th.... I'd like to take a moment to thank all the little people who helped me achieve this goal....................


----------



## JD

Kilopost thread? That's a new one on me! Were was that 1000 posts ago?


----------



## ruinexplorer

It began July 18, 2004. Where were you?


----------



## sk8rsdad

After 1,645 days of reading and responding, the day has finally arrived.


----------



## gafftaper

sk8rsdad said:


> After 1,645 days of reading and responding, the day has finally arrived.


Congratulations Sk8rsdad you've become a well appreciated part of the crew here.


----------



## erosing

Made it! 

And it only took me 7 years, 7 months, and 19 days.


----------



## DaveySimps

Congratulations! Welcome to the club. Thanks for your 7+ years of contributions to the booth.

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper

Man Arez, You must be one of the slowest members of the 1k club. Your keys to the executive washroom are in the mail.


----------



## erosing

gafftaper said:


> Man Arez, You must be one of the slowest members of the 1k club. Your keys to the executive washroom are in the mail.



I would have been faster if you guys had mentioned the washroom!


----------



## JohnD

Hey, that key is a VERY big deal, vis a vis Management vs Employee.


----------



## techieman33

It took me 264,384,000 seconds to get here. I'll be watching the mail closely.


----------



## gafftaper

Welcome to the club techieman! Now keep working on getting that 6th headphone.


----------



## zmb

Three years later, I've now made it into the kilopost club.


----------



## sk8rsdad

zmb said:


> Three years later, I've now made it into the kilopost club.


Congratulations, or my condolences, or whatever works for you.


----------



## dvsDave

Just made it to 4,000 posts. Only took 10 years.


----------



## gafftaper

dvsDave said:


> Just made it to 4,000 posts. Only took 10 years.



Yeah and how many of them were worth reading?


----------



## gafftaper

dvsDave said:


> Just made it to 4,000 posts. Only took 10 years.



New and improved inside joke snarky comment....

The best one was how to replace a connector.


----------



## MPowers

Well, that was a surprise. A tagline up top of the screen just told me I'd posted 1K times.


----------



## DaveySimps

Welcome to the club Michael! Your contributions to the forums are definitely noticed and appreciated.

~Dave


----------



## gafftaper

Perhaps 10k isn't such a good thing.


----------



## JohnD

Ya Know, something that the "Special" (I.e mods, senior team, benevolent dictators, et al).people don't get are the earned post count titles The coveted one is I think the one I have only seen once, with @avkid.


----------



## dvsDave

Let me review the title system and see what we can come up with.


----------



## ship

dvsDave said:


> Let me review the title system and see what we can come up with.


 
Way back when... in the early days, at one point Dave was to be going away for a weekend (in realistically him or someone else managing every hour the website or it could be taken over and often it was.) Dave asked for 50x posts on the forum while he was away - that was a lot of posts back than, (others of us managed it while away and it was simpler to do such things). So I did it as per a joke - 50x posts I believe in quotes from the Backstage Handbook in postings/advice just for post in activity per his request. Them were also the dramatic debate early days. Perhaps on a site anniversary some of the really old debates can be pulled up for more modern discussion or just seeing how low tech the site was at it’s beginnings. Even debated heatedly drill bits at one point as I remember.
The 1K in posts for me was back when I wasn’t as busy with life... done at work for the day, went home and either checked in - AOL I think I had in connection, or sit with a lamp catalogue and manually type in lamp data the rest of the night as useful for work in a big table I was constructing those early years. I mostly typed in lamp data and need to do more to update more my tables. Both were in the end useful after work efforts, though my lamp tables I still use, and CB I less contribute/look at. I have a child now that only wants Daddy especially for bed, work is busier in working late or bringing homework home and I have home projects to do like furniture to make so the baby can step up to the sink in washing her hands. I’m a designer and carpenter beyond electrician... I can design and build a baby lift able step stool that will also store her bath tub toys. There is also much more qualified people than me as expert these days on the forum posting well over the grade of expert I was in the early days on the more useful subjects.
1K in posts was news to me and a non important thing back when. People like gafftaper have on the other hand been around since high school and have been the vibrancy of the website, learning but also telling their own and teaching. Great stuff and alive this teaching others you do. Thanks from all of us in keeping the site vibrant. 10K.. Well done in communiscating as we used to call it in the military.


----------



## gafftaper

ship said:


> People like gafftaper have on the other hand been around since high school and have been the vibrancy of the website,



I appreciate the compliment but have to admit I just attended my 25th class reunion... so I'm less vibrant than you may think.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Never could get into the reunion thing. Maybe it is less important with the internet being able to keep us from completely losing our friends in obscurity. But, no matter, congrats on keeping us entertained in your very many posts.


----------



## gafftaper

ruinexplorer said:


> Never could get into the reunion thing. Maybe it is less important with the internet being able to keep us from completely losing our friends in obscurity. But, no matter, congrats on keeping us entertained in your very many posts.



I went to the 10th and 25th, but not the 20th. I may not go again. I found that the jocks and popular people are still the same and still annoying... although they are all a lot fatter now. Which was entertaining.


----------



## cpf

Seems a bit... extreme, you know? I mean, I can stop any time I want, I swear!


----------



## JChenault

What a great birthday present to myself. My first kilo post after only 4 1/2 years. It feels like my posting has slowed over the past year or so. Typically someone posts quicker than me on topics that I have knowledge or interest in.

Thanks to all of the folks I have met through this forum. Particularly DvsDave, Gafftaper, and Derekleffew. It's been fun being part of this site and I look forward to being a part of it for years to come


----------



## dvsDave

JChenault said:


> What a great birthday present to myself. My first kilo post after only 4 1/2 years. It feels like my posting has slowed over the past year or so. Typically someone posts quicker than me on topics that I have knowledge or interest in.
> 
> Thanks to all of the folks I have met through this forum. Particularly DvsDave, Gafftaper, and Derekleffew. It's been fun being part of this site and I look forward to being a part of it for years to come



Happy Birthday and congrats on joining the kilopost club!


----------



## gafftaper

Happy Birthday John. The best part of CB is definitely the friendships you make with people all over the world that you would never meet otherwise.


----------



## venuetech

So I thought I would pump up my post count by this one post to get me to the 1K mark.


----------



## gafftaper

Congratulations @venuetech! You officially have too much free time.


----------



## ship

Welcome to the 1K post and thanks for paying your learning forward to others.


----------



## JohnD

OK, time to do the math, with this post I need 101 posts, which is a magic number for me because it is a reference to the 101 Ranch, which was showbiz and it was based near here.


----------



## ship

Are you really counting? Was a surprise to me in getting to 1K. Like your icon and love and agree with your analog guy tag - but getting kicking and screaming into the DMX world as with the whole LED thing... still have others to do DMX code for me even.. But just as with a quote from "Carol burnett" I'm watching a re-run tonight on TV, of "Jerry Jery...." does it matter that much or something like that in missing exact but appropriate quote. (Just finished rocking the baby to bed and missed all but the the end of the show.)

Post 100 left in telling us about the 101 Ranch. Don't believe I have ever heard of that before and am interested in a reply at least. While Perry Mason is on or in switching to 'Combat before bed.


----------



## JohnD

The Miller Brothers 101 ranch was a large ranch in Indian Territory which had 101,000 acres, hence the name.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller_Brothers_101_Ranch
https://www.google.com/search?q=101...ei=_xsEVfnNCsr1gwSq5oDoDg&ved=0CCoQsAQ#imgdii=_
The actual headquarters was located southwest of Ponca City at Bliss, Oklahoma (now called Marland).

I wasn't really counting my posts until venuetech posted, so I had to check and got a kick out of the outcome.


----------



## JohnD

Oh, by the way @ship I have to tell you about my favorite Carol Burnett moment. It was her last appearance on the Gary Moore show and they had rehearsed one skit, but Gary Moore and Durwood Kirby had secretly rehearsed another skit, the audience was let in on the secret and the outcome was great when the skit went off the rails and CB covered wonderfully. Momentary panic followed by great mad adlibs. They eventually replaced CB with Dorothy Loudon and gave her a trial by fire, they gave here a solo segment, about 8 minutes as I recall and told her to fill it and be funny. She also succeeded.


----------



## ship

JohnD said:


> Oh, by the way @ship I have to tell you about my favorite Carol Burnett moment. It was her last appearance on the Gary Moore show and they had rehearsed one skit, but Gary Moore and Durwood Kirby had secretly rehearsed another skit, the audience was let in on the secret and the outcome was great when the skit went off the rails and CB covered wonderfully. Momentary panic followed by great mad adlibs. They eventually replaced CB with Dorothy Loudon and gave her a trial by fire, they gave here a solo segment, about 8 minutes as I recall and told her to fill it and be funny. She also succeeded.


Wow, sorry, I somehow feel young at the moment. Thanks. Though in growing up with her show I am sure she did it great.


----------



## Chris15

And with this post I join Club 4k.
HD is so last decade...


----------



## gafftaper

Chris15 said:


> And with this post I join Club 4k.
> HD is so last decade...


My Condolences.


----------



## sk8rsdad

So this is my entry to Club 2K. 

For the past little while I've had a running bet with myself as to whether it would be 2,000 message or 500 likes that came first; I lost the bet.


----------



## RonHebbard

sk8rsdad said:


> So this is my entry to Club 2K.
> 
> For the past little while I've had a running bet with myself as to whether it would be 2,000 messages or 500 likes that came first; I lost the bet.


And there you go, 2,000 and 500 simultaneously. Congratulations!
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbad.


----------



## JohnD

How about some classic levi's to go with that.


----------



## Chris15

4:1 Posts:Likes is an achievement in and of itself.
Congrats on all counts...


----------



## TheaterEd

Hey look at that, I forgot to post when I joined the 1k club!

An excerpt from my 'new members post'

TheaterEd said:


> I first found CB many years ago, but I just didn't have much to say. I hope to be of some help as you all have been helping me out for a while now.



I really never imagined I would have that much to say. It is insane to think about how much I have learned since my first post. Can't wait to see how much more I've learned when 2k rolls around.


----------



## Amiers

I didn't even know there was a thread for this, almost 600 posts later lol


----------



## gafftaper

TheaterEd said:


> I really never imagined I would have that much to say. It is insane to think about how much I have learned since my first post. Can't wait to see how much more I've learned when 2k rolls around.



So true. It's amazing how much you learn just hanging around here. So many interesting people with fascinating information to share.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Maybe one of these days you will get a CB sticker in the mail for this achievement.


----------



## Dionysus

Funny enough I just took a look in the "news" area, saw someone had posted in here and looked at my own post count, 999! So this is my official Kilo-post. Funny how that can work.
welcome to the 2k club sk8rsdad!


----------



## TuckerD

Chris15 said:


> 4:1 Posts:Likes is an achievement in and of itself.
> Congrats on all counts...



I agree. @dvsDave, it would be a really awesome achievement to have in the system. 

Meanwhile, I'm stuck at a lousy 4.6:1 ratio. 

Congrats, sk8rsdad!

And what about @RonHebbard with a post to likes ratio if 2.93! Amazing!


----------



## Chris15

I will point out that the ratios are biased towards newer members. Back in the days of vBulletin, the button was called thanks and had a different connotation, and was much more rarely given.
These days it's Like and people often like because something was amusing rather than because it made a meaningful contribution...


----------



## ruinexplorer

Chris15 said:


> I will point out that the ratios are biased towards newer members. Back in the days of vBulletin, the button was called thanks and had a different connotation, and was much more rarely given.
> These days it's Like and people often like because something was amusing rather than because it made a meaningful contribution...


Kind of like what I just did.


----------



## GreyWyvern

Chris15 said:


> I will point out that the ratios are biased towards newer members. Back in the days of vBulletin, the button was called thanks and had a different connotation, and was much more rarely given.
> These days it's Like and people often like because something was amusing rather than because it made a meaningful contribution...


@dvsDave, is there a possibility of bringing back the Thanks button alongside the Like button?


----------



## ruinexplorer

GreyWyvern said:


> @dvsDave, is there a possibility of bringing back the Thanks button alongside the Like button?


Maybe in the shape of a lavender daisy?


----------



## TheaterEd

Welcome to the club @RonHebbard


----------



## RonHebbard

TheaterEd said:


> Welcome to the club @RonHebbard


Are you @TheaterEd because your name is Edward or because you work in Educational theatre?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## TheaterEd

RonHebbard said:


> Are you @TheaterEd because your name is Edward or because you work in Educational theatre?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


Educational Theater. Real Name is James.


----------



## JohnD

I just noticed that after 1K posts you don't get no stinkin' badges.*

_**Treasure of the Sierra Madre*_


----------



## dvsDave

Hmm, we used to have medals for that sort of thing. But, a badge could be arranged. Will have to think about that.


----------



## JohnD

As usual I was just joking, but hey how about something really cool, like maybe headphones???????


----------



## JD

Wow, it's been so long but... I kind of remember little headphones or something like that, although it might be a stray false memory....


----------



## TheaterEd

Welcome to the Club @StradivariusBone 

Hey @dvsDave any word on those headphone stickers?


----------



## StradivariusBone

TheaterEd said:


> Welcome to the Club @StradivariusBone
> 
> Hey @dvsDave any word on those headphone stickers?



Huh! Well that's a thing. I guess I need to spend more time doing my job instead of screwing around online with you guys.


----------



## gafftaper

JohnD said:


> As usual I was just joking, but hey how about something really cool, like maybe headphones???????


Bring back the headphones! I want my 5th headphone!

Just saying this to irritate @dvsDave.


JD said:


> Wow, it's been so long but... I kind of remember little headphones or something like that, although it might be a stray false memory....


Yes back in the early days of CB there was a 5 headphone rating system. The headphones were located under your user name. You earned headphones based on how many times you posted. Along with the headphone there was a title for the level you were at. I remember it took 10 posts to earn your second headphone. Most people did this as quickly as possible because the one headphone level title was "Actor".

@dvsDave made it impossible to ever earn the 5th headphone. I believe he always said that the 5th headphone was reserved for future use... then he got rid of the headphones in a system update. 

Does anyone remember the other levels? I want to say 4 headphones was T.D. and took about 500 posts to earn. But can't remember for sure.


----------



## Chris15

I had the 5th headphone back in the day. It was the 6th that was always reserved for future use to remind us all there was always more to learn...
For a trip down memory lane, the 5 headphone levels and the post counts they represented:

mbenonis said:


> Newbie: 0-9
> Junior Techie: 10-49
> Techie: 50-199
> Assistant TD: 200-499
> TD: 500+


The veteran members will recall a time when the first rank of "Newbie" was instead known as "Actor"


----------



## derekleffew

Thanks for that, @Chris15 . The above is one of the primary reasons, upon first visiting ControlBooth, that I dismissed the site as intended for amateur high school "techies." I stayed away for maybe five years, and once I did join in 2007, made it my mission to convince Dave to kill off the headphone system. 

If anyone wants/needs to blame someone, please blame me. I earned it. 
Just like coal and manufacturing jobs--they're gone, and they ain't never comin' back!

Posted to the private staff forum Oct. 14, 2008:

> I feel the headphone system has to go. Maybe not the headphones themselves (as I enjoy that there's a sixth level that is unattainable) but the names associated with them. I can't think of any progression that will work for all departments so perhaps just an elimination of the titles. And maybe change the headphones to headsets (B-D DT108 FTW!). A cartoon of a single muff headset would be a more appropriate icon, but doesn't encompass costumes or shop work.


----------



## Amiers

derekleffew said:


> Thanks for that, @Chris15 . The above is one of the primary reasons, upon first visiting ControlBooth, that I dismissed the site as intended for amateur high school "techies." I stayed away for maybe five years, and once I did join in 2007, made it my mission to convince Dave to kill off the headphone system.
> 
> If anyone wants/needs to blame someone, please blame me. I earned it.
> Just like coal and manufacturing jobs--they're gone, and they ain't never comin' back!
> 
> Posted to the private staff forum Oct. 14, 2008:



You are the Resident Curmudgeon.


----------



## JohnD

Amiers said:


> You are the Resident Curmudgeon.


At the very least I would say Artist-in-residence Curmudgeon. There would be talent and artistry involved.
I do wonder how things would have gone in the @derekleffew vs Gearslutz matchup.


----------



## dvsDave

Time to welcome @TimMc to the Kilopost Club!


----------



## ship

Welcome in club as it were, and thanks to all you provide including me your advise.


----------



## TimMc

dvsDave said:


> Time to welcome @TimMc to the Kilopost Club!



Cool! I've managed to waste a whole bunch of guilty pleasure time!


----------

